# Does anyone have Sun Screen on a Hells Bay flats boat?



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey,

I was thinking next Summer it would be nice to rig up some type of sun screen on my Hells Bay. I don't want to drill any holes. I know I'm asking a lot. I have a bow and aft poling platform with lean bars attached. The lean bars have areas I could attach ropes to and stretch material. I was thinking I could connect some type of sun screen material to the lean bars and stretch it over the boat from bow to aft. Was thinking someone else may have already created a screen and could post some pictures? What type of material did you use? Or is this mission impossible?
I realize the wind would create a problem. I would not want to take a lot of time rigging it each time I wanted to use it. Slip it onto the four polls on the lean bar and it is installed.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Big umbrella in a rod holder attached to your platform . When not in use put it down with your poles.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Maybe you can rig up one of those triangle shaped shade sails? I think they come pretty big (up to 16-17 feet)


----------



## rjake4618 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was thinking about that. Thanks

Has anyone else tried this idea?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

rjake4618 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was thinking next Summer it would be nice to rig up some type of sun screen on my Hells Bay. I don't want to drill any holes. I know I'm asking a lot. I have a bow and aft poling platform with lean bars attached. The lean bars have areas I could attach ropes to and stretch material. I was thinking I could connect some type of sun screen material to the lean bars and stretch it over the boat from bow to aft. Was thinking someone else may have already created a screen and could post some pictures? What type of material did you use? Or is this mission impossible?
> I realize the wind would create a problem. I would not want to take a lot of time rigging it each time I wanted to use it. Slip it onto the four polls on the lean bar and it is installed.


Nothing beats a well designed bimini. Easy to run with at most any speed - Even up to 50 mph. Easy to stow and quick to raise. Very effective. Nothing wrong with adding two holes on each side for two different positions. Get a professional install with stainless hardware where it attaches. There are quick release pins that snap in and lock in seconds. Whats worse - having a couple of flush holes on each side with stainless hardware and solving all these problems and having lots of shade or messing with all the other options that are less practical and overall less effective just to to feel better about a couple of holes that in time you will hardly ever notice? Much better to be practical, efficient and happy comfortable in the shade on a scorching hot day while your neighbor fumbles around with a huge umbrella that is a pain to carry around and provides 1/2 of the cover and needs to come down past idle.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with egret landing - I have the 4 quick release stainless inserts on my gunnels - 2 on each side - I think they are made by accorn - you don't even notice them. A bimini is the best idea - you can bring it and keep it down and it has no effect on your fishing whatsoever. It's real nice in the summer if you have a 45 minute run back to the ramp at 3pm.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have had similiar thoughts on setting up some kind of shade on the Pro. Just for lunch and drinks, not under way.


----------

